# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Temporada de Huracanes y Ciclones Tropicales 2013

## embalses al 100%

Es pronto para crear el tema, pues aún falta una semana para el inicio de la temporada en el Atlántico Norte, pues en el Pacífico Oriental se inició el pasado 15 de Mayo.

Y ya hemos tenido el primero. La Tormenta Tropical(TT) Alvin en el Pacífico. Se movió por mar y no tuvo mayores consecuencias. Se movió durante 1000Km.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

A ver si este año le hacemos el mismo seguimiento que los anteriores.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues tenemos el segundo en el Pacífico Oriental. No tiene nombre, pero sí un 90% de probabilidades. Así que en las próximas horas será algo serio. Además se está generando justo a orillas de México.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues ya la tenemos. TT Bárbara, que va a atravesar México en las próximas horas.











Fuentes: NOAA y wunderground

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, Bárbara, a tan solo 100Km de tocar tierra, subió a la Cat.1 de Huracán. Así que hemos tenido el primero de la temporada.
Luego ya en tierra fue debilitándose hasta disiparse 24H después.
Mañana empieza la Temporada en el Atlántico, que este año está un poco más caliente de lo normal, y se espera una actividad potencialmente hiperactiva. Este es el pronóstico:

Tormentas nombradas-> 13-17 Huracanes-> 7-10 Huracnes Mayores-> 3-6

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Un par de imágenes de BARBARA, que me he encontrado en cazatormentas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

De momento parece que está la cosa más o menos tranquila, aunque  tenemos un área de formación del 40%, en el Golfo de Mexico(que está como una sopa), y que podría dejarnos el primero del Atlántico norte en las próximas 48H, según el NHC.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, bueno, bueno, atención al primer bicho de la temporada, que va a atravesar Florida, y toda la costa Oeste de EE.UU, hasta meterse en la corriente. Mañana, que ya tendré más tiempo pondré todos los datos, modelos imágenes, etc. De momento os dejo esto del NHC.



EDIT: Bueno, no os dejo nada, porque os escribo desde un ordenador del Ayuntamiento en la biblioteca municipal, y es un Windows 96, y no tiene lo de copiar URL. Toda la info está en el NHC.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Bueno, bueno, bueno, atención al primer bicho de la temporada, que va a atravesar Florida, y toda la costa Oeste de EE.UU, hasta meterse en la corriente. Mañana, que ya tendré más tiempo pondré todos los datos, modelos imágenes, etc. De momento os dejo esto del NHC.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Bueno, no os dejo nada, porque os escribo desde un ordenador del Ayuntamiento en la biblioteca municipal, y es un Windows 96, y no tiene lo de copiar URL. Toda la info está en el NHC.
> 
> Saludos


¿Win96? no me suena. Será 98 o 95. Supongo que 98SE, por lo de internet. Anda que sí que son antiguos.

Pero con esos equipos y los navegadores que para ellos se crearon muchas webs no se podrán ver bien.

Se llama Andrea, y va a tener una trayectoria curiosa:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues sería 98. Era igual que uno que yo tenía antes.

Algunas cosillas de ANDREA.









Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Volvemos a tener movimiento en el Mar Caribe-Golfo de México. Un área de formación del 20%.
Es posible que salga de ahí, la segunda de la temporada.





Fuente: NHC

----------


## Luján

20%.... pronto para saberlo. Puede quedarse en nada.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> 20%.... pronto para saberlo. Puede quedarse en nada.


Uy, las fotos se actualizan, no me había dado cuenta. Ya va por el 30%. Mañana será decisivo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Al final sí ha salido algo, una depresión Tropical, que se quedará en eso.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Los nombres para el Atlántico de este año.

AndreaBarryChantalDorianErinFernandGabrielleHumbertoIngridJerryKarenLorenzoMelissaNestorOlgaPabloRebekahSebastienTanyaVanWendy 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Tenemos ahora mismo, dos áreas de formación en el Pacífico Este, una al 30% y otra al 60%. Ya se van a empezar a formar bichos de 2 en 2.

----------


## perdiguera

Para los que saben ¿qué pasa si chocan dos tormentas? ¿se anulan o se duplican?

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Para los que saben ¿qué pasa si chocan dos tormentas? ¿se anulan o se duplican?


Pues que yo sepa hay tres soluciones posibles.

- Que una(que sea mayor), termine debilitando a una menor y fagocitándola, subiendo de "poder".

- Que las dos acaben debilitándose mutuamente, al estar compitiendo por la misma energía.

- O que se pongan a rotar sobre un punto común. Esto es conocido como Efecto Fujiwhara.


Así que la respuesta a tu pregunta, varía según el caso.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues muchas gracias.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Poniendo de ejemplo la situación actual, parece que, de las dos áreas de formación la mayor se está alimentando de la pequeña. Ya tiene 100% de probabilidades, así, en la próxima actualización, ya tendrá nombre.

----------


## Luján

Pues de momento no tiene nombre aún. Sí número, Three-E, tres este. De momento es una depresión tropical, pero parece que sí llegará a ser tormenta tropical. Incluso dan una probabilidad del 50% de que se convierta en huracán en 48 horas desde la última actualización.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pues de momento no tiene nombre aún. Sí número, Three-E, tres este. De momento es una depresión tropical, pero parece que sí llegará a ser tormenta tropical. Incluso dan una probabilidad del 50% de que se convierta en huracán en 48 horas desde la última actualización.


Sigue esa probabilidad del 50% de convertirse en Huracán en 48H. Pero ya tiene nombre, COSME. Y su trayectoria será hacia el SW y después hacia el W. Por lo que no tocará tierra.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, pues ya tenemos a la TT Cosme, con 994 hPa, vientos de 55 nudos y moviéndose al NW, por lo que no supone ningún riesgo. Dan un 81% de probabilidad de que se convierta en huracán en las próximas 24 horas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Cosme ya se ha convertido en huracán. 985 hPa y vientos de 70 nudos. Todo apunta que se debilitará poco a poco.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Cosme ya se ha convertido en huracán. 985 hPa y vientos de 70 nudos. Todo apunta que se debilitará poco a poco.


Ya ha bajado a TT otra vez. Tenderá a moverse al W hasta que vaya debilitándose y se disipe.
Yo vientos máximos han sido de 137Km/h y si presión mínima 980mb.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que la fábrica del Pacífico Este, ya está en marcha.
Detrás de Cosme, que está a punto de disiparse, ya tenemos otro área de formación al 20% aún. Pero parece que las tormentas se van organizando.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Nos hemos comido con patatas el huracán Dalila en el Pacífico Este. Ahora mismo, con 987 mb y vientos de 65 nudos... afortunadamente, con trayectoria mar adentro.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Nos hemos comido con patatas el huracán Dalila en el Pacífico Este. Ahora mismo, con 987 mb y vientos de 65 nudos... afortunadamente, con trayectoria mar adentro.


Cierto es, ahora me acabo de dar cuenta. Voy a dejaros las imágenes del NHC y de Wunderground. Su tamaño y forma, me recuerdan a Vince.








Y por detrás viene una área de formación al 70%, así que de ahí saldrá el siguiente entre esta noche y mañana. También tenemos en el Golfo de México un área de formación al 10%. A ver como evoluciona.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Como estamos. Tenemos dos ciclones activos. Uno en el Pacífico y otro en el Atlántico. Ambos Tormentas Tropicales.

La del Pacífico es la TT ERICK, que se mueve hacia el N-NW rozando las costas norte de Máxico y Sur de EE.UU. No se espera que toque tierra, y tenderá a moverse hacia el mar y disiparse.

La del Atlántico es la TT CHANTAL y es la primera salida de la fábrica de Cabo Verde. Seguirá la corriente y se meterá de lleno en el Mar Cariba, afectando a Puerto Rico, Rep. Dominicana, Haití, Cuba y la Bahamas de lleno. Pero manteniendo la categoría de Tormenta Tropical.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Menos mal que CHANTAL no es Huracán...






Y en el Pacífico, tenemos el Tifón Soulik, que es Cat.2 y se espera que suba hasta Cat.4. Aquí las imágenes de wunderground.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues CHANTAL se ha metido en medio del Caribe y se ha disuelto cual azúcar en agua. Ha desaparecido del mapa  :Big Grin: .

Mientras en el Pacífico Este, el Tifón SOULIK, subió a Cat.4, y ya, conforme se acerca ha tierra se ha ido debilitando. Ahora vuelve a ser Cat.2

----------


## embalses al 100%

SOULIK hará impacto en Taiwan en la próximas horas como Tifón Cat.2. Rápidamente bajará a Cat.1, e irá debilitándose conforme se vaya adentrando en tierras chinas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esta mañana se ha desarrollado un vórtice ciclónico frente a Huelva, lástima que no se haya formado algo más, hubiese sido precioso  :Big Grin: 


Fuente: MeteoBadajoz

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ostras guapada.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mucho tiempo lleva tranquila la cosa, y parece que ya por fin se pone en marcha la máquina de hacer ciclones. Y va bien encaminada en el Atlántico Norte, porque han encendido la de Cabo Verde, que cerca de ellas, al SW hay un área de formación al 60%, por lo que en unas 48H, tendremos el siguiente.

Por otro lado, en el Pacífico este, tenemos otro área de formación al 30%, que veremos a ver si sale algo de ahí.

Iré actualizando.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Con tanto "frío", se nos ha olvidado las dos tormentas tropicales que tenemos activas.

DORIAN en el Atlántico Norte, se dirige hacia el Caribe, pero pronto bajará a Depresión tropical y en el momento que pise islas se terminará de disipar.



FLOSSIE ha abandonado la franja del Pacífico Este, y está ya en pleno Pacífico central y se dirige directamente hacia las Islas Hawai.





Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Manda narices, resulta que sólo os acordáis de las tormentas cuando pasáis frío.
Pues por aquí, como decís vosotros, la caló es insoportable; pero también diréis que ya nos toca.
Yo ya no sé qué hacer con esta calor; y más después de una primera parte del mes anormal por la cantidad de lluvias.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Manda narices, resulta que sólo os acordáis de las tormentas cuando pasáis frío.
> Pues por aquí, como decís vosotros, la caló es insoportable; pero también diréis que ya nos toca.
> Yo ya no sé qué hacer con esta calor; y más después de una primera parte del mes anormal por la cantidad de lluvias.


Está el verano loco...

----------


## embalses al 100%

El otro día se me olvidó avisar de la TT GIL en el Pacçifico Este, y hoy es ya Huracán de Cat.1









Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Se nos ha pasado el ciclón E del Atlántico, ahora tienen una depresión tropical, llamada Fernand, sobre México.

En el otro lado de este país, hay una zona de formación con 50% de probabilidades de formar ciclón.

Más al oeste, en la otra costa del Pacífico, la tormenta tropical Kong-Rey se dirige hacia Filipinas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

No hemos vuelto a actualizar este hilo y mira que ha habido movimiento...

*Los ciclones en México dejan ya 80 muertos y 58 desaparecidos*

Los ciclones tropicales no están dando tregua a México, con nuevas amenazas y un reguero de tragedia que ha causado hasta 80 muertos confirmados, al menos 58 desaparecidos y muchas comunidades aisladas. "No esperábamos esta magnitud de tormentas", ha afirmado en una rueda de prensa Luis Walton, alcalde de Acapulco, una ciudad en la que se han sentido especialmente los efectos de las fuertes lluvias registradas desde el pasado fin de semana.
Los ciclones tropicales "Manuel" e "Ingrid" crearon una tenaza mortal a partir del viernes, el primero desde el Pacífico y el segundo desde el Atlántico, en una confluencia de fenómenos meteorológicos graves que no se veía en medio siglo.

"Ingrid" dejó de existir ayer, martes, pero desde el Atlántico se está formando una baja presión que puede convertirse en las próximas horas en ciclón, con vientos sostenidos de 40 kilómetros por hora y rachas de 55 km/h. "Manuel", en cambio, que se formó el pasado viernes por la tarde como tormenta tropical, perdió fuerza el domingo, pero hoy resucitó y se convirtió en huracán frente a las costas del estado de Sinaloa, en el Mar de Cortés.

El último saldo de víctimas provisional dado a conocer hoy en una rueda de prensa de ministros y altos funcionarios en Acapulco da cuenta de 80 muertos confirmados, la mayoría de ellos, 48, en el estado sureño de Guerrero, uno de los más pobres del país. Pero la cifra puede aumentar si se confirman la posibilidad de que haya decenas de víctimas en una comunidad de Guerrero, La Pintada, donde 58 personas fueron dadas por desaparecidas hoy a causa de un alud que sepultó decenas de viviendas.

"Se reportan 58 personas desaparecidas, sin que se pueda precisar si estas personas pudieran estar bajo el lodo provocado por el deslave", afirmó el presidente Enrique Peña Nieto en una rueda de prensa que ofreció en la ciudad nororiental de Tampico.

Miles de damnificados

Hasta esta noche 334 personas que vivían en La Pintada han sido rescatadas por helicópteros, pero aún se han quedado allí 45 más, en su mayoría varones, que serán evacuados mañana por vía aérea, la única forma de llegar a esa remota comunidad. El alud se produjo al caer un cerro a la mitad y cubrir un número no determinado de casas, algunas de dos pisos. Hay problemas para las labores de rescate porque la zona es inestable y todavía está corriendo el agua por ese sector.

De los 80 muertos confirmados, según el saldo provisional, sólo en Acapulco, uno de los principales centros turísticos del país y el favorito de los habitantes de la capital mexicana, han perecido 18 personas por los efectos de "Manuel", que han dejado aislada por carretera a esa ciudad.

En un esfuerzo que comenzó ayer, las compañías aéreas programaron para hoy cerca de 30 vuelos para sacar a miles de personas que están varadas en Acapulco. La autopista que une a Acapulco con la capital mexicana está cerrada por los destrozos sufridos en la vía. Efectivos de las Fuerzas Armadas, los diversos cuerpos policiales y miembros de Protección Civil están volcados en atender a los miles de damnificados, que superan los 200.000, según datos oficiales, aunque otras cifras indican que pueden ser aún más.

Un centenar de carreteras han sufrido daños, así como numerosos caminos rurales, y decenas de ríos y arroyos están desbordados. A muchas comunidades no han podido llegar aún los equipos de rescate. En ciudades como en Acapulco, los víveres están llegando por barco y por avión, mientras sigan las vías terrestres cerradas.

http://www.hoy.es/rc/20130919/mas-ac...309190719.html

----------


## perdiguera

También faltan las de Colorado. Por las noticias parece que han desaparecido 200 personas. Muchas me parecen para un país con la infraestructura de EEUU.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hay un monstruo de Cat. 5 en el Pacífico directo hacia Taiwan. 

La JMA da una presión central de *915 mb* y vientos de hasta *277.8 Km/h*. Wunderground los eleva hasta los *313.82 Km/h*... brutal  :EEK!:

----------


## Luján

> También faltan las de Colorado. Por las noticias parece que han desaparecido 200 personas. Muchas me parecen para un país con la infraestructura de EEUU.


¿Recuerdas el Katrina?

Estados Unidos solo tiene infraestructura para lo que le conviene, y donde le interesa. A mí no me extraña nada.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*El huracán Haiyan está a punto de golpear Filipinas con vientos de 378 Km/h y una presión central de 868 hPa*

----------

embalses al 100% (09-nov-2013),HUESITO (08-nov-2013),Los terrines (07-nov-2013)

----------


## Luján

Tenemos este tema muy olvidado  :Frown:  Nos hemos saltado casi toda la temporada.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Madre mía... más de 10.000 muertos según el canal 24h, terrible  :Frown:

----------


## ben-amar

Mas de 10.000 muertos, si.
De lo que yo nuca habia oido hablar es de un tal "Bhola". Se calcula que dejo, en el antiguo Pakistán Oriental (actual Bangladesh) y el estado de Bengala Occidental, India, el 12 de noviembre de 1970, 500.000 muertes.
Lo he escuchado en las noticias y despues lo he buscado.
De la wiki
De "El tiempo.com"
Blog de Daniel Rucks

----------


## Luján

Imágenes desoladoras de Haiyan: http://multimedia.levante-emv.com/fo...-13242_1.shtml

----------


## F. Lázaro

Da miedo con ver la animación... vaya monstruo

----------


## F. Lázaro

..................................................  ..................................................  .................................................

Buen rumbo el que lleva la tormenta tropical Melissa, esperemos que llegue con algo interesante.

----------


## Luján

Como siempre, se difuminará en el anticiclón de las Azores antes de llegar. Y si llega algo, será para los Portugueses. Aquí, ni gota. Aire seguro, pero agua.....

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo que me sorprende es la trayectoria que lleva... si aguanta por encima de las Azores es todo un milagro.

Obviamente no va a llegar, el único interés es que sus restos sean aprovechados por alguna baja que sí se adentre en la Península.

----------

